# ID this beauty please



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

So, what do you think? I had assumed that the pics were of the same fish but looking now, it appears that the first 2 pics may be one fish and second 2 may be another. Sorry, not 100% sure but please let me know what you think. Thanks!

View attachment 101109

View attachment 101110

View attachment 101108

View attachment 101111


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

compressus

2 diffrent fish tho. the top fish has a cleaner caudal fin (no split) Top is prob a compressus as well tho.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

first 2 pics i think MAYBE rhom

last 2 pics that fish is gorgeous and im really not quite sure but im thinking compressus or maybe altuvei


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

im thinking both are rhombeus


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Compressus


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think S. compressus as well, although I'm not completely convinced yet.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

those are all pics of the same fish notice the 4 spots on the rays of his tail they are in all the pics except for the second one where his tail is turned but i would say rhom


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm stuck on this one, I can see some bars so I'd say compressus.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Powder said:


> those are all pics of the same fish notice the 4 spots on the rays of his tail they are in all the pics except for the second one where his tail is turned but i would say rhom


look at the different amount of black on the tail of the first 2 pics and the last 2.

the last 2 pics the fish has a thick dark black line and the first 2 pics has only a light little bit of blackish grey

also the shape of the body isnt the same.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> those are all pics of the same fish notice the 4 spots on the rays of his tail they are in all the pics except for the second one where his tail is turned but i would say rhom


look at the different amount of black on the tail of the first 2 pics and the last 2.

the last 2 pics the fish has a thick dark black line and the first 2 pics has only a light little bit of blackish grey

also the shape of the body isnt the same.
[/quote]
Yeah, that second picture looks more like a Pristobrycon to me (might be the odd angle, though).


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> those are all pics of the same fish notice the 4 spots on the rays of his tail they are in all the pics except for the second one where his tail is turned but i would say rhom


look at the different amount of black on the tail of the first 2 pics and the last 2.

the last 2 pics the fish has a thick dark black line and the first 2 pics has only a light little bit of blackish grey

also the shape of the body isnt the same.
[/quote]
Yeah, that second picture looks more like a Pristobrycon to me (might be the odd angle, though).
[/quote]

I think its the angle. Notice the tail slanted.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. compressus. ID complete.


----------

